# [Ico]icones



## gregetcoco (11 Août 2005)

j'aimerai savoir comment changer les icones du finder et des préférences systèmes car je ne trouve pas les icones de bases pour faire le copier coller merci d'avance

Grég


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai savoir comment changer les icones du finder et des préférences systèmes car je ne trouve pas les icones de bases pour faire le copier coller merci d'avance
> 
> Grég


Fais une recherche sur le site toutes les réponses et même plus y sont ...
... ce que je peux te dire vite fait avant ta recherche c'est que cette manip passe par l'obtention d'un logiciel comme par exemple Candy Bar


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

T'es sur que tu as besoin de candybar pour ca ? Il me semble que si tu fouilles bien tu trouves le finder avec son icone de base et apres tu n'as plus qu'a remplacer l'icone na ?


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que tu as besoin de candybar pour ca ? Il me semble que si tu fouilles bien tu trouves le finder avec son icone de base et apres tu n'as plus qu'a remplacer l'icone na ?


Candy bar changera tous les icônes du style : document (musique, library, pictures, generic ...), corbeille, applications, l'icône du finder, le DD, les icônes réseaux, les icones Zip, ....


En effet il ne permet pas de changer les icones de préférences systèmes !


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

tout à fait (faudra d'ailleurs que je l'installe un jour ), mais il me semble que tu peux le changer sans passer par candybar.

tu parles que quels icones dans pref system ? de l'icone pref system ou des applications qui se trouvent dans pref system ?

je sais pas si je suis clair


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

L'icone de finder ne peut pas se changer sans l'intermediaire d'un logiciel ... par contre j'ai réussi à changer celui des préférences systèmes c'est tout !

De plus candy bar permet de lire des .bin  ce sont des sets qui te permette de changer tous les icones de ton ordi sur le même thème ! ..
.. en quelque sorte avec ceci tu n'as pas à les changer manuellement !


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait (faudra d'ailleurs que je l'installe un jour ), mais il me semble que tu peux le changer sans passer par candybar.
> 
> tu parles que quels icones dans pref system ? de l'icone pref system ou des applications qui se trouvent dans pref system ?
> 
> je sais pas si je suis clair


Il doit parler de tous les icones qu'on voit quand on fait prèfèrence système !!


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

okay merci de ces precisons... Il faut que je prenne Candybar... mais pas maintenant car je suis tjs sur cette daube de Dell


----------



## gregetcoco (11 Août 2005)

merci pour les infos trés précieuse pour l'icone des préférences système, je parlai juste de l'icone de base qui se trouve dans le dock à la base, voilà je vais donc voir avec candybar mais je suppose que celui ci est payant ?

merci encore


----------



## argothian22 (12 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les infos trés précieuse pour l'icone des préférences système, je parlai juste de l'icone de base qui se trouve dans le dock à la base, voilà je vais donc voir avec candybar mais je suppose que celui ci est payant ?
> 
> merci encore


 Il est payant mais pas trés chers  .... environ 13$ ce qui doit faire 7-8 euros si je dis pas une bêtise !!


----------



## CF_melo (16 Octobre 2005)

une petite astuce que je viens de découvrir. Tu vas ds application, tu fais "lire les pref" sur ton icone pref systeme. La tu as une autorisation en bas pr "system". Tu dévérouilles et met ton nom d user ds la liste. Après tu peux coller limage tranquilement. N oublie pas avt de fermer de remttre l autorisation sur system.Le tour est joué


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Petite question au sujet des icones, mais en &#233;vitant d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet :

Comment vous faites pour coller &#224; un fichier une icone avec de la transparence (et pour que la transparence soit g&#233;r&#233;e, bien &#233;videment ....) ? Ou m&#234;me, directement associer un fichier .icns ?  

Quand je fait P+I/P+C/P+V, &#231;a marche, mais la transparence ne viens pas avec ! L'image arrive soit avec un fond blanc, soit avec un fond noir...

&#231;a fait un moment que je cherche &#231;a, et biens&#251;r, &#231;a doit &#234;tre tout simple... comme toujours !  :love:

Merci du coup de pouce !


----------



## daffyb (16 Octobre 2005)

Pic2Icon fait &#231;a tr&#232;s bien....
Tu as un MP et un Mail sur MSN


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Pk tu l'as envoyé sur MSN alors que je t'ais donné mon @free ???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement, ça fait ça très bien... j'ai mis du temps à comprendre que ça se faisait tout seul au glissé déposé du fichier... mais une fois compris ... y-a eu un jolis sourire sur mon visage.... lol  :love:  +1


----------



## daffyb (16 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Pk tu l'as envoy&#233; sur MSN alors que je t'ais donn&#233; mon @free ???


 Parce que je n'avais pas encore re&#231;u ton mail et que je me suis dit, ben ya son mail hotmail 
mais bon, je probl&#232;me est corrig&#233;, tu l'as maintenant sur free 
moi non plu, je hais les gens qui m'envoient des mails sur hotmail


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Toi aussi, tu as un problème avec Hotmail ??? !!  Comme c'est bizarre !    Il te manque le POP3 à toi aussi ?:love:


----------



## daffyb (16 Octobre 2005)

restons dans le sujet  hotmail, je HAIE... voil&#224; c'est tout !


----------



## daffyb (16 Octobre 2005)

Bon, je vais faire une bonne action.
Pic2icon n'étant plus trouvable sur le site du développeur, je l'héberge ici


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Très sympathique ....  :love: 

Mais quand on aime.... On compte pas !


----------



## averell (16 Octobre 2005)

Une question me brule la langue (je sais c'est HS, mais ce sera court  ) : c'est où «Chtrounten Farken Wonderinsen» ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Une question me brule la langue (je sais c'est HS, mais ce sera court  ) : c'est où «Chtrounten Farken Wonderinsen» ?




Tu es bien le premier à poser la question ....

www.google.fr, tape "Chtrounten Farken Wonderinsen", premier bouton à gauche.
Puis, prendre la nationale orthographique rouge, et toujours suivre la direction indiquée en tête de liste. 

Si vous trouvez rien, vous cassez pas la tête, c'est que vous y êtes ! :love:


----------



## averell (16 Octobre 2005)

Je vois. 
Ca n'est pas loin de chez moi : près du Chateau de l'oiseau blanc, dans l'espace bleu entre les nuages.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Exactement. :love:


----------



## lithium (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir, 
Je ne comprend pas le fonctionnement de Pic2icon? quand je depose une image(ex.png) dans pic2icon, ok je vois la barre de progression bouger, mais je ne sais pas où trouver l'icone créée.??


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Octobre 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Je ne comprend pas le fonctionnement de Pic2icon? quand je depose une image(ex.png) dans pic2icon, ok je vois la barre de progression bouger, mais je ne sais pas où trouver l'icone créée.??



D'après ce que j'ai compris et de ma courte expérience, Pic2Icon ne crée pas de fichier icône directement : Il associe l'icône crée directement au fichier source. Ce qui fait que normalement, après avoir glissé ton fichier ex.png, tu te retrouve dans le finder avec un fichier dont l'icône est fort ressemblante à contenue du fichier même. Du coup, pour appliquer l'icône à un autre fichier ou même du dossier, tu fait le traditionnel pomme+i et pomme+c de ta nouvelle icône, et pomme+i et pomme+v sur ce que tu veux. :love: 

....  Tu as le droit de dire que tu n'as pas compris mon explication à rallonge.


----------

